# Sheepies are running better, almost limited



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Well the 'old man' (read: Emerald Ghost) and I decided to go fishing yesterday (12/23) for Sheepies since they started to show up earlier this month, we got tired of catching all them bull reds :whistling:. Took 3 dz fiddlers and 3 dz shrimp and headed out. Ended up catching 17 of them anywhere from 13" - 19.5" would've had our limit but we ran out of bait. Thieving little buggers if you ask me. All in all a great day, will be cleaning them here when the sun comes up and will post more pics if you want them. Else here's where we left them for over night. I gotta say the 2 19.5" ones we caught were like doormats and had to be at least 5-6 pounds. May be taking mom next time, she loves to fish for panfish (bluegill, crappie) and this seems right up her alley and her speed.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch,
I hope that I can catch a few when I get down there about the 1st of March.

Kevin


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

is it rough out there yet?


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

It was a little rough around Perdido Pass yesterday when we were fishing but inshore it was nice. I don't know about this morning.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k im going out as soon as i get off work in pensacola bay, i hope we have a nice run to 3mb


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> Congrats, nice catch,
> I hope that I can catch a few when I get down there about the 1st of March.
> 
> Kevin


They should be ready to spawn about that time and you should catch more than a few


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul;thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats how a cooler should look.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbup: Way to go


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Way to go father and son*

Gotta ask, how did the *catchin* go? Either one of you fellas get embarrassed? Those rascals can be tricky. Dad still have his touch? Yes, those 19-20" boys are F U N to catch. Better warn mom!

Have a safe New Year's and good luck against those Cardinals. Should be be a cake walk??????? maybe????


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Captdroot said:


> Gotta ask, how did the *catchin* go? Either one of you fellas get embarrassed? Those rascals can be tricky. Dad still have his touch? Yes, those 19-20" boys are F U N to catch. Better warn mom!
> 
> Have a safe New Year's and good luck against those Cardinals. Should be be a cake walk??????? maybe????


Well it's funny you asked that. We went again and did a lot better on the catching part this time. We figured them out a lot better and increased our catch rate from 1-in-4 to probably 4-in-5. However towards the end we were approaching our limit and every time I would hook up dad would say 'don't you lose that thing!' and magically POOF here comes the hook being spit out as soon as he would finish his sentence. After the 5th time in a row of me hooking up and him jinxing me like clockwork I finally told him to hush or he's going in after all the ones he jinxed me on. 

He still has his touch but he hasn't caught Sheepies in a while so there was a learning/re-learning curve. 

I learned a better way to catch them on a dead tide and will be posting that shortly in another post with some pics. 

Cake walk for da Gators? don't know... Charlie Strong is a great coach and he has a lot of home grown Florida players on his team. It depends on the caliber of the players they have. I didn't watch them this year so I don't know where they stack up. However I do know Muschamp will have the Gators dialed in.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Catchin sheephead*

Kinda like riding a bike, once you got it, you got for life. Your old body only gets in the way. Wisdom is the only good thing that comes from adding up a pile of 1+1+1+1+1+ ............!

Keep these tales coming. I may have a striper tale...... along with what the water is, when you fall in, during January............. after tumbling down the bank!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

So which seemed to be their bait of choice?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Cut mullet............ from another liar.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> So which seemed to be their bait of choice?


Shrimp and fiddlers, the mullet is for reds, and damn  sailcats.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> Shrimp and fiddlers, the mullet is for reds, and damn  sailcats.


So they weren't eating more of one? That was what I was curious about :thumbsup: I know sometimes they wont touch a shrimp, but will absolutely blast fiddlers. Sometimes it's the other way around.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> So they weren't eating more of one? That was what I was curious about :thumbsup: I know sometimes they wont touch a shrimp, but will absolutely blast fiddlers. Sometimes it's the other way around.


Yeah they're tearing up both on the last 2 trips. We would switch between them or I would fish fiddlers and dad shrimp or vice-versa. I haven't seen them be picky yet.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Did I see someone in this thread knocking Gaftop Sail Catfish??? Good fighters!!! Good eating. Just don't let them touch the inside of ur boat. Remove the hook while holding the fish in the water and go straight to cooler or live well...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Desert Eagle said:


> Did I see someone in this thread knocking Gaftop Sail Catfish??? Good fighters!!! Good eating.


Very true damn good eating.


----------

